# Betty Crocker Nest Bowl?



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I found these little colonders at the dollar tree. They look like good nest bowls to me but the bottom is bumped up. Would this hurt the babies?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would be more worried about them staying put, or tip when the bird tries to get in them, they would let air through. Find a way to hold them in place and I think they would work fine. I don't know if the cup in the middle would keep the hen from sitting on the eggs right, they would stay on the outside. Try heating the center with a heat gun or hair dryer and flatten the center.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

The holes don't concern me so much b/c the nesting materials and/or nest pads will take care of that, but I'm more concerned about the stability. The parents and squabs will be perched on the sides of the bowls quite frequently, and that bowl will tip. 

If you want to go cheap, I suggest the plastic dog bowls at Walmart. They cost $1 or $1.25 and will not tip.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes you need something that does not tip with a wide base...like the dog bowls.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Wayne, as others suggested go with the plastic dog bowls instead, they are much more sturdy. And if you want holes in it, it would only take a couple minutes to drill a few. Also, I try to avoid shipping things as much as possible, so when I bought some dog bowls and needed some nest pads I tried to thing of what else I could use. I came across sheets of coconut fiber mats used in hanging flower baskets, and cut them to size. So far they have worked great, and I have some babies growing fast right now and it gets below freezing here at night. I am going to do a picture tutorial the mats when I get some time.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I used the plastic dog bowls from the dollar store and they worked great for the birds. But the idea I just got from Wonword using coconut fiber sheets will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I intend to affix the bowl to an upside down saucer. The saucer will be the base and provide stability. The dog bowls I have found have flat bottoms. I thought that the bottom had to be round to avoid splayed legs?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

How wide do the bowls need to be? I'm wanting Oriental rollers.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Wayne the dog bowls do have flattish bottoms, but splayed legs more so come from the legs slipping outward because there is no traction (slippery surface). The nest pads I made provide alot of traction as well as warmth), and the birds legs dont get splayed. Often times pigeons will lay eggs and raise babies on completely flat surfaces, but because they have wood, brick, concrete, etc under them, they dont get splayed legs.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I wondered about that. Is The coconut material you use pressed and a little waxy? Do you just cover the bottom? What keeps it from sliding around on the plastic?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I like to use ceramic dog bowls with flat bottoms b/c I know for sure that they won't tip no matter what. And they clean out well.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Thanks, I wondered about that. Is The coconut material you use pressed and a little waxy? Do you just cover the bottom? What keeps it from sliding around on the plastic?


Hey Wayne, its is pressed, not sure about waxy though, mine is very dry. I put some pictures up at this link, check them out:
http://allbreedinternational.freeforums.org/dog-dish-nest-bowls-coconut-fiber-nest-pads-t48.html


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i like the coconut fiber idea, questions where do you get it, is it expensive, do you have to use nest material or just the pads, and how often do you change or can you clean and reuse?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I got it at a garden store called Linders. You could buy it by the foot. I cant quite remember pricing, but i think it ended up about $8 for 25 pads. This whole summer used the same pads just brushing it off some. I have not trying cleaning it with water, but they hold through constant water in wire flower pots, so it would probably work to clean and dry them. I dont use nesting material in addition to the pads.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

um well all one has to do if they use dog bowls is put some all natural clay cat litter or stall dry in the bottom and give them some hay to make a nest on top of that..


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Im sure that does work well, but you never know what they put in cat litter. Also hay is another expense, especially if you live in a large city. Hay is also kinda messy, tends to attract mice, and takes up alot of room in storage. Not everybody is in the same situation, but the coconut fiber nest pad works well even without any other nesting material and thats why I love it.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

hey guys i use ceramic planter bottoms from wal mart, or your local plant shop normally 7 to 9 inches wide they re solid and easy to clean dont tip and are at max $2 a peace. my friend even lines his with a fabric clothe in march when its still freezing here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wonword said:


> Im sure that does work well, but you never know what they put in cat litter. Also hay is another expense, especially if you live in a large city. Hay is also kinda messy, tends to attract mice, and takes up alot of room in storage. Not everybody is in the same situation, but the coconut fiber nest pad works well even without any other nesting material and thats why I love it.


all natrual clay cat litter...it is just clay particles...stall dry is used for horse stalls and or sweet pdz

"What is Sweet PDZ?

Zeolites were formed from volcanic activity millions of years ago, and it should be stressed, that all zeolites have unique characteristics and abilities. The clinoptilolite (Clino) that comprises Sweet PDZ is one of the very best at ammonia absorption and odor neutralization."

"How Does Sweet PDZ Work?

Sweet PDZ is extremely effective at neutralizing and removing ammonia and odors, because of its two special properties:

1) Adsorption - Which is the sticking of the ammonia gas molecule to the surface of the Sweet PDZ granule. When the Sweet PDZ granules desorb, or dries out, the ammonia odor molecule is driven off the surface of the mineral as nitrogen. This is why spent (used) bedding material that includes Sweet PDZ, works so well as a slow release fertilizer or as an enhancement to composting.

2) Cation Exchange Capacity (CEC) - This is the liquid exchange aspect of Sweet PDZ’s odor neutralizing process. A sodium or potassium cation from the zeolite granule hydrolyzes (goes to liquid/urine) and the ammonium is exchanged and then becomes part of the Sweet PDZ granule. This liquid exchange works because the Sweet PDZ granules are always holding water. 


The Bottom Line: Sweet PDZ captures, neutralizes and eliminates harmful ammonia and odors, and it does so through its natural chemistry, not by covering up the odor with a perfume or masking scent.

These unique mineral characteristics make Sweet PDZ useful not only in the barn, but also in litter boxes, pet habitats, garbage receptacles, garages, crawl spaces, etc."


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Zoelites are used to remove ammonia from aquarium water.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

A common cat litter is bentonite clay. It sucks up water well. It is used to make ponds watertight. I use it to pot waterlilies.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I use it to make wine  Sounds like it works good, but still requires nesting material.


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

*EXCELLENT* tip wonword. thanks


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have found the dog dish from the $.99 Store work wonderful if you glue a circle of indoor outdoor carpit to the bottom. The carpit wash right up and everything is neet and clean in no time.
We have beed useing them all an love them.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

just reading back over things, i do like to give my birds hay or straw just cuz i like watching the little guys get rejected, lol. i also em using liners this year


----------

